

Ask HN: Google I/O costs too much for developers, Where to go instead? - codeonfire

Google I/O admission is $900 and it's unlikely that my company would pay for a developer to attend.  What are some other conferences this Spring and Summer that are more geared towards working developers?  Goals for attending would be to learn new technologies and network with other developers.
======
rman666
You know, when computer security conferences started getting too expensive,
the BSides Security conferences were born. The idea was this: security
conferences are too expensive, but all the speakers are in town. Let's ask
them to come and talk for free at a free conference in the same town at the
same time ... and it worked! Today, there are BSides conferences that take
place all over the world. Learn more at <http://www.securitybsides.com> ...
Maybe something similar could happen in the developer world?

------
lsiebert
Silicon valley code camp is free, but not until fall. What area of development
are you interested in?

------
devonbarrett
Where are based/where would you be willing to travel?

